# 2009 Young Bird Pictures



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Took some pics today. Not sure why really, because most of the birds are molting pretty heavily, so they ain't the prettiest things you'll see today.......but one day soon, they'll be shining like new pennies.....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's a couple of Poppy and his mate. He goes out with the YB's every day now. One day he and she stayed out for a couple of hours and didn't want to trap. He stays on her like white on rice............LOL

POPPY









POPPY'S LADY









THE COUPLE


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Very very nice pictures Renee.
What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)




----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

hahahahaha
I see one sitting on your foot there LOL
When I go into the loft to feed the young birds sometimes I get upset because they wont let me walk LOL
I almost step on some and trip all over the place heh


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH, I have to watch where I step too. ESPECIALLY if I have food........I kick one every once in a while.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

hahahahahaha
I have to actually pull some out of the feeder when I feed them.
When I lift the lid to pour the food in some go bum rushing into it and go INSIDE the feeder


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

You have very beautiful birds Renee. Such a variety of colors makes it so much more interesting. Mabye someday when I move out and get my own house I'll be able to have such a variety. Right now I just have 3 pair, one pair brown; or red, one pair black, and one pair white, all solid colors. Again, beautiful birds!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

birds+me=happy said:


> You have very beautiful birds Renee. Such a variety of colors makes it so much more interesting. Mabye someday when I move out and get my own house I'll be able to have such a variety. Right now I just have 3 pair, one pair brown; or red, one pair black, and one pair white, all solid colors. Again, beautiful birds!


Thank you!


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I love your birds  

I love the one sitting on your foot and the bronze/red one


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Gurbir said:


> I love your birds
> 
> I love the one sitting on your foot and the bronze/red one


The one sitting on my foot is Poppy.....Scooter and Dory's baby..........well, he's not a baby any more.......LOL


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Renee, every time I see a pic of you and your birds, it is so relaxing to see how they interact with you. Mine are going to be alot of work. They have been here only a week, so I am not pushing it. But soon, I am going to interact with them so they will be completely relaxed when I am around, Don.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Poppy has some taste in choosing a partner. Poppy's lady is pretty.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

AH,I love red pigeons,and splashes !!! Nice pic`s......Alamo


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty birds as always!  Poppy is quite the handsome little fellow, and he has good taste in women!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

your birds are always the picture of health...nice pics, don't you love those croc or croc type shoes, My hubby thinks they are kinda weird, but I can't live without them.... perfect for runnin out to the loft and then slipping them off at the porch, because I know there is poo on the bottoms...lol..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Poppy is still cute, and he's picked himself quite the petty mate.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> your birds are always the picture of health...nice pics, don't you love those croc or croc type shoes, My hubby thinks they are kinda weird, but I can't live without them.... perfect for runnin out to the loft and then slipping them off at the porch, because I know there is poo on the bottoms...lol..


I just bought those shoes the other day at Wal-mart for $3.....I had looked at them but refused to pay $8 or $10 for them....they are quite comfortable.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Jay3 said:


> Poppy is still cute, and he's picked himself quite the petty mate.


Poppy's got you guys fooled.........LOL
He's cute, but mean as a snake. If I was his girlfriend, I would break up with him. I've got a few pairs of young birds mated up, but Poppy is the only one that will not let his hen eat. I have to give them a bowl of food in their box or she would starve I guess.........he's been doing this for 2 months. Of course, he's almost 10 months old and she's only 5 months old, so isn't quite sure what he wants her to do (lay eggs) but she sure walks a tight line..........


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I have one like that. Mica. He's terrible! Sometimes, I separate them and lock him up because he's being mean to her. I wish she'd peck him in the head or something. Sometimes she gets away, and he goes nuts, chasing her all around trying to coral her. Don't know why she takes it. Sometimes, I think she just can't get away from him. He'd just stalk her. And he's the one who is only 5 months old. I think they're like that because we spoiled them. What do ya think?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Jay3 said:


> I have one like that. Mica. He's terrible! Sometimes, I separate them and lock him up because he's being mean to her. I wish she'd peck him in the head or something. Sometimes she gets away, and he goes nuts, chasing her all around trying to coral her. Don't know why she takes it. Sometimes, I think she just can't get away from him. He'd just stalk her. And he's the one who is only 5 months old.* I think they're like that because we spoiled them. What do ya think?*


*Maybe, but I think it's more about them being MALES.......*
Even when I let the birds out, Poppy is all over her. She'll take off flying and he right behind her.........but, like my Mom used to say, "she made her bed, now she's got to lie in it"..............she had a choice of at least 20 other cocks and she had to choose to "bad boy"..........


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Some girls want bad boys. I can never figure out those women.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

RodSD said:


> Some girls want bad boys. I can never figure out those women.


Ya know, niether can I


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

RodSD said:


> Some girls want bad boys. I can never figure out those women.


NOT MY DAUGHTERS!!!!! I'm the only bad one here and that is only with boyfriends.

Tony


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I say, Renee, if THAT'S what your pijes look like molting...you have the BEST LOOKIN' molters around!!

Dom is beginning to look ratty again, but that's because Gimie keeps grabbing him on his head! TALK about BAD...this hen is nasty to him...then, again, I'm STILL not sure if Gimie is really a hen...*sigh*

For the ladies who like the "bad" ones...it's the "thrill," don't 'cha know!!  Been there done that back in former days... 

And, Renee, why doesn't Poppy's mate have a name? On second thought, "Poppy's Lady" _does_ have a ring to it!! 

Yep, I know about those comfy type croc shoes too! EASY to clean poop off the bottom of mine...

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> I say, Renee, if THAT'S what your pijes look like molting...you have the BEST LOOKIN' molters around!!
> 
> Dom is beginning to look ratty again, but that's because Gimie keeps grabbing him on his head! TALK about BAD...this hen is nasty to him...then, again, I'm STILL not sure if Gimie is really a hen...*sigh*
> 
> ...


I think I managed to get pics of the better looking ones. We were laughing at them this morning. They were out flying and one little red hen has NO TAIL.......nothing has gotten hold of her and I don't ever remember a bird molting ALL the tail feathers at once, but she sure is. They're growing back in but her flight feathers are still longer than her tail and she's funny see flying. Some of them have naked heads and scruffy necks...........some are just downright pitiful looking. They had a bath a little while ago, so hopefully they feel a little better now.
I quite naming my birds. Seems like they get lost if I name them. Don't have to worry about Poppy getting lost, because he'll never be taken away from the loft.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*New Pictures*

Birds chillin........waiting for the rain..









Nest mates and paired up. If you see one, you always see the other. 









Another mated pair. I have no idea who is who.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Lovely birds and a great place for them to live. Is there a trick to getting the hardware cloth so nice and tight?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TerriB said:


> Lovely birds and a great place for them to live. Is there a trick to getting the hardware cloth so nice and tight?


It's actually probably not as tight as it looks, but I do know that working with small pieces makes it a bit easier to tighten.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*New pictures.*

Well, my birds are 4 to 5 months old. Flying good around the loft. Snapped some pics today.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)




----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> It's actually probably not as tight as it looks, but I do know that working with small pieces makes it a bit easier to tighten.


Thanks for the tip! We're currently buidling a second flight pen. Hope it turns out as nicely.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Just some new pictures I snapped today.

These two are brother and sister from two different nest. Hen is in the window. Cock is sitting on a nest of dummy eggs.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Just some new pictures I snapped today.
> 
> These two are brother and sister from two different nest. Hen is in the window. Cock is sitting on a nest of dummy eggs.


I really like these two birds..!!! What colour are the parents of them?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pigeon lower said:


> I really like these two birds..!!! What colour are the parents of them?


The father is a BC and Mom is a BC with a couple of white flights.........I was surprised at the white on the first baby and THEN the second one looked the same way. Both nests had one like this and a BC.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Odd... They look really nice though, What would u call there colour.? Pied..?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The color is a blue t-check splash. Very pretty birds!  So clean looking.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> The color is a blue t-check splash. Very pretty birds!  So clean looking.


Never heard of that before lol


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

They are beautiful birds!!! Lucky to have you carrying for them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

oooo I like those flashy birds of yours too , looking good in the neighborhood


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pretty birds. They do have a clean look to them.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Renee, the background trees and plants are beautiful where you live.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing. What a nice view for the birds to look out on.


----------

